

 The HKSAR Government (June 23) issued statement on Mr Edward Snowden  - ForFreedom
https://plus.google.com/u/0/108254075827001913733/posts/bmbhDsgNMCQ

======
joelrunyon
Full discussion & original link here -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5926668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5926668)

